# Cruze/Sonic wheel compatibility?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

No one has downgraded to sonic wheels hehe.It should fit just fine though if your really set on those sonic wheels.I would recommend the eco wheels though,they are 17s and forged and not to mention they look awesome,eco wheels would also increase your mpg due to the fact that there would be less rotational mass.


----------



## HarleyB (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I can score a set of the sonic ltz rims for around $200 and they are in mint condition. They are a little bit bigger and I do like the looks a lot more. That way I can use my LT 16" rims for the winter. It may be a downgrade but most people wouldn't know (except for the folks on this board) and I have broad shoulders, I can handle a little ribbing. LOL

Again, thanks for the reply!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Its not a downgrade,Have fun with your new wheels man.


----------



## wcs1961 (Apr 23, 2021)

i have a 2018 chevrolet cruze with 15' black painted wheels will chevrolet sonic 15' alloy wheels fit my cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wcs1961 said:


> i have a 2018 chevrolet cruze with 15' black painted wheels will chevrolet sonic 15' alloy wheels fit my cruze


Welcome Aboard!

Why not go 16, 17 or 18". They all interchange, but to answer your question, the bolt pattern is the same, 5 x 105.

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

this i awesome that expands my search a bit i hit a pot hole and f’ed my back rim on a pot hole. finding cruzes with 17” rims at the junkyard is not easy but now that i know the sonic should work expands my options. just wish they had a bolt pattern like the other gm cars like they did back in the day


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brodie29a said:


> this i awesome that expands my search a bit i hit a pot hole and f’ed my back rim on a pot hole. finding cruzes with 17” rims at the junkyard is not easy but now that i know the sonic should work expands my options. just wish they had a bolt pattern like the other gm cars like they did back in the day


You may also want to look at this thread:

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2nd gen Volt wheels will fit, as well. I actually run 15" sonic alloy 5-spokes on my Volt in winter.

There are plenty of 5x105 wheels out there, so they're not too difficult to find, especially if you branch out to the aftermarket.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> You may also want to look at this thread:
> 
> Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


thxs bro i checked out that post good work gathering all that info and putting it into an easy read format. keep up the good work bro i really appreciate and i’m sure a lot others do as well


----------

